# LPG adapters and, would ou believe water hose?



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Please could anyone advise regarding the Us/uk lpg adapters, and where to get one, and also,( this is really embarassing) does anyone know the size, or what to use for the fresh water inlet connector. Mine has a female thread, and I bought a hose witht the male thread when I was in the US. 

I've looked around at Hoselok etc, and cant find anything that looks right, any sugestions please.



adrian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Adrian

Try Duncan www.starspangledspanner.com

07738 669938

He'll sort you out.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ta muchly Sir.


I'll email him as we speak.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You may not get email reply straight away, he may be out doing a job. If your in a hurry its best to call him.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not in a screaming rush, I got the truck hopefully in the Uk next week, so after that theres all the usual stuff, so I reckon a couple of weeks wont hurt, so it'll be whenevers convinient for him.

I'm very easy .......in a good way......I hope.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I know he is very busy at the mo, then off to Newbury for the show tomorrow.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Do you mean the filler hose connection to the tap? If so hoselock are fine (The standard pack gives the 2 most usual sizes. There is also a size somewhat bigger found on the continent sometimes. The only place that I have seen them is a French supermarket - used twice only.

If you want brass try a market stall selling tools.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

safariboy said:


> Do you mean the filler hose connection to the tap? If so hoselock are fine (The standard pack gives the 2 most usual sizes. There is also a size somewhat bigger found on the continent sometimes. The only place that I have seen them is a French supermarket - used twice only.
> 
> If you want brass try a market stall selling tools.


no mate, its the other end, the bit that goes hose-RV.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Just one thing to watch for 
I found all my USA hoses had a different thread,they will fit but be carefull not to over tighten and strip the threads when conecting to UK fittings.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh, good point, thanks, I want to set up this sort of thing,

Rv, connection to snaplock type thing, leave that permanent to the rv connection, then I can just bung on me 'ose when filling up. That way I dont have to faff about with all the being careful more than once. I dont do careful very well.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh, good point, thanks, I want to set up this sort of thing,

Rv, connection to snaplock type thing, leave that permanent to the rv connection, then I can just bung on me 'ose when filling up. That way I dont have to faff about with all the being careful more than once. I dont do careful very well.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi BA both linda at stateside and duncan hold Yank hozelock fittings, one end has a yank thread (NTP) and the other will take a hozelock snap on fitting.

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank ee master, had some good news about the whole import issue......due in on Tuesday, available from the agent from Wednesday, well, once I have mortgaged my soul to the HMRC. and paid the importy VAt theft. I mean tax.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi BA you will also need an LPG adaptor to convert from the yank Acme thread to the UK bayonet fitting, also available from Duncan, stateside and ABP. http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/

Its the one on the right, if you intend to go abroad then you need the middle one as well for France, Italy and few others.

Olley


----------

